# Absolute Synonyme



## Henryk

> It is a old problem to define synonyms. Only extremely rarely two words are "absolute synonyms" with _all meanings and connotations_ being identical.


Gibt es im Dt. überhaupt welche? Es sind ja nicht nur die Bedeutung und die Konnotationen, sondern auch die Etymologie und der Gebrauch des Wortes, die identisch sein sollten, um die Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Hat jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## dec-sev

Mein ersten Versuch war _halbtot_ und _halblebend_. Dann habe ich mein Wörterbuch kunsultiert and herausgefunden, dass das Wort _halblebend _existiert nicht. Wenn nur das Wort existierte, dann könnte ich behaupten, das der Unterschied dazwischen ziemlich groß ist, wie einen  zwischen den halbvollen und halbleeren Benzintanken.


----------



## Hutschi

Henryk said:


> Gibt es im Dt. überhaupt welche? Es sind ja nicht nur die Bedeutung und die Konnotationen, sondern auch_ die Etymologie_ und der Gebrauch des Wortes, die identisch sein sollten, um die Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Hat jemand Vorschläge?


 
Ich glaube, das ist zu weitgehend. Die Forderung nach gleicher Etymologie und gleichem Gebrauch würde nur zu dem trivialen Fall führen, dass jedes Wort synonym mit sich selbst ist und kein anderes Synonym besitzt - das ist aber kein Synonym.

Die Menge der absoluten Synonyme in diesem Sinne ist leer.


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> Gibt es im Dt. überhaupt welche? Es sind ja nicht nur die Bedeutung und die Konnotationen, sondern auch die Etymologie und der Gebrauch des Wortes, die identisch sein sollten, um die Anforderungen zu erfüllen. Hat jemand Vorschläge?


Ich denke auch, daß die Forderung nach gleicher Etymologie übertrieben ist. Selbst die Forderung nach gleicher Konnotation ist schon sehr hart, wenn auch interessant.

Bleibt immerhin noch die gleiche _Grundbedeutung_ in einem _bestimmten Anwendungsfall_. Die sollte aber zumindest gleich sein. Wenn selbst da noch leichte Abweichungen auftreten, sollte man nicht von Synonymen sprechen. Immerhin besteht der Reichtum der Sprache ja darin, Nuancen ausdrücken und betonen zu können. Es erscheint mir daher nicht gerade sinnvoll, ausgerechnet bei der Suche nach Synonymen ein Auge zuzudrücken.

Viele Deutsch-Fremdwort-Paare haben in bestimmten Anwendungsfällen eine sehr ähnliche Bedeutung. Das Fremdwort hat häufig einen präziseren, eingeschränkteren Sinn und ein engeres Anwendungsgebiet als die deutsche Übersetzung.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Mein ersten Versuch war _halbtot_ und _halblebend_.


Sie mögen dasselbe bedeuten, zeigen aber dennoch einen unterschiedlichen Aspekt. Und auf welche Nomen soll ich "halblebend" denn beziehen? 

Bei Wikipedia gibt's noch folgende Unterscheidung:

*Wertung durch den Sprecher* (Pferd-Klepper)
*Soziolekt* (Geld - Piepen)
*Dialekt *(Mädchen - Dirn)
*stilistische Spracheben* (Zimmer - Gemach)
*politischer Sprachgebrauch* (Angriff - Präventivschlag)
*Fachsprache* (Blutader - Vene) *Euphemismus* (sterben - heimgehen); *Frendwortgebrauch* (Stadtkern - City)

Zudem angegeben als fast absolute Synonyme sind "Orange"/"Apfelsine" und "Zündholz"/"Streichholz".


----------



## Kajjo

Henryk said:


> *politischer Sprachgebrauch* (Angriff - Präventivschlag)


Dies ist für mich überhaupt kein Synonym, sondern eher ein irreführendes Wort von grundsätzlich anderer Bedeutung. Im übrigen könnte man auch diese Verwendung als Euphemismus deuten.



> Zudem angegeben als fast absolute Synonyme sind "Orange"/"Apfelsine" und "Zündholz"/"Streichholz".


Sehr gut!

Kajjo


----------



## dec-sev

Henryk said:


> Sie mögen dasselbe bedeuten, zeigen aber dennoch einen unterschiedlichen Aspekt. Und auf welche Nomen soll ich "halblebend" denn beziehen?


Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich weiß, dass ein Philosoph geprüft hat, dass das Leben und der Tot eins und dasselbe sind. Er sagte: "Nehmen wir an, dass _halblebend _und _halbtot_ dasselbe sind. Also wenn die Hälften der Sachen gleich sind, mussen diese Sachen also gleich sein." 
Den Name des Philosophes sowie die Sprache auf die er dieses Postulat erfunden hat, ist mir unbekannt geblieben.


----------



## Kajjo

dec-sev said:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich weiß, dass ein Philosoph geprüft hat, dass das Leben und der Tot eins und dasselbe sind. Er sagte: "Nehmen wir an, dass _halblebend _und _halbtot_ dasselbe sind. Also wenn die Hälften der Sachen gleich sind, mussen diese Sachen also gleich sein."
> Den Name des Philosophes sowie die Sprache auf die er dieses Postulat erfunden hat, ist mir unbekannt geblieben.


Nun sind Philosophen entgegen ihrer Berufsbezeichnung nicht gerade für klare Gedanken bekannt, oder?

Halbleer, halbvoll --- ist voll und leer deshalb das gleiche? Wohl kaum. 

Im übrigen ist das Wort _halblebend _nur als Wortspiel existent und hat keine diskutierbare Eigenbedeutung.

Kajjo


----------



## Henryk

> Das weiß ich leider nicht, aber ich weiß, dass ein Philosoph geprüft hat, dass das Leben und der Tot eins und dasselbe sind. Er sagte: "Nehmen wir an, dass _halblebend _und _halbtot_ dasselbe sind. Also, wenn die Hälften der Sachen gleich sind, müssen diese Sachen also gleich sein."
> Den Namen des Philosophens sowie die Sprache, auf die er dieses Postulat erfunden hat, ist mir unbekannt geblieben.


 


> Halbleer, halbvoll --- ist voll und leer deshalb das gleiche? Wohl kaum.


Das ist wieder was anderes, beide Wörter bedeuten dasselbe und sind in Ordnung, sagen aber etwas Unterschiedliches über den Sprecher aus. 

Dagegen macht "halb lebend" keinen Sinn. Ersetzen wir "halb" durch "fast". Menschen können fast tot gewesen sein, aber welcher Mensch ist fast lebend? Niemand ist so optimistisch nach einer OP zu sagen, dass er fast oder halb lebend war.


----------



## Freston

Bitte, in 2/3 von die Fallen ist ein halbvolles Glas nur 1/3 leer 



			
				Henryk said:
			
		

> *Soziolekt* (Geld - Piepen)
> *Dialekt *(Mädchen - Dirn)


Und das sagt man doch nicht als absolut synonyme? Es gibt hier doch unterschied wann man welches Wort anwenden kann?


----------



## Henryk

Freston said:


> Bitte, in 2/3 von die Fällen ("2/3" impliziert "2 von drei", besser wäre aber "in zwei von drei Fällen") ist ein halbvolles (nach neuer Rechtschreibung wird "halb voll" geschrieben) Glas nur 1/3 leer.
> 
> 
> Und das sagt nennt man doch nicht als absolute synonyme?. Es gibt hier doch einen Unterschied wann man welches Wort anwenden kann in der Anwendung? (Umgangssprachlich würde man alles verstehen und es nicht so eng sehen wie ich jetzt, aber es gibt einen Unterschied *zwischen* mehreren Sachen oder *in* etwas).


 
Das sind ja auch nur Unterscheidungen, die man berücksichtigen muss, wenn man absolute Synonyme sucht. Der Wörter bedeuten dasselbe, haben aber nur einen unterschiedlichen Hintergrund.


----------



## dec-sev

Kajjo said:


> Nun sind Philosophen entgegen ihrer Berufsbezeichnung nicht gerade für klare Gedanken bekannt, oder?
> 
> Halbleer, halbvoll --- ist voll und leer deshalb das gleiche? Wohl kaum.
> 
> Im übrigen ist das Wort _halblebend _nur als Wortspiel existent und hat keine diskutierbare Eigenbedeutung.
> 
> Kajjo


Kajjo, das ist doch ein Scherz. 
Immerhin, das Wort halblebend existiert im Russischen. 

Das ist für Henryk, Hutschi und die andere die Russich lernen:

"Теперь один старик седой,
Развалин страж *полуживой*,
Людьми и смертию забыт,
Сметает пыль с могильных плит,"
_М.Ю.Лермонтов. Мцыри._



> Also, wenn die Hälften der Sachen gleich sind,


Laut meines Wörterbuches, _die Hälften_ ist das Plural vom Wort _Hälfte_.


----------



## Henryk

> Laut meines Wörterbuches, _die Hälften_ ist das der Plural vom Wort _Hälfte_.


Ja, stimmt auch. Da hab ich dem armen Wort zu viel abgeschnitten. Aber immerhin habe ich dich veranlasst es nachzuschlagen.


----------



## Hutschi

Bitte den Bedeutungsunterschied beachten:

Also, wenn die Hälften der Sachen gleich sind ... 
Jede der Sachen hat eine Hälfte, diese Hälften sind jeweils untereinander gleich.
(ab, ac, ad) 
a ist jeweils eine Hälfte von a_x_ und gleich.

Also, wenn die Hälfte der Sachen gleich ist ...
Die Menge der Sachen (aaabcd) hat zwei Hälften. Man kann sie so aufteilen, dass die Sachen in einer Hälfte gleich sind. (aaa) und (bcd)
Also, wenn die Hälfte der Sachen (aaa) gleich ist (a=a=a) ... Die andere Hälfte kann unterschiedlich sein (b,c,d).


----------



## dec-sev

Hutschi said:


> Also, wenn die Hälfte der Sachen gleich ist ...
> Die Menge der Sachen (aaabcd) hat zwei Hälften. Man kann sie so aufteilen, dass die Sachen in einer Hälfte gleich sind. (aaa) und (bcd)
> Also, wenn die Hälfte der Sachen (aaa) gleich ist (a=a=a) ... Die andere Hälfte kann unterschiedlich sein (b,c,d).


 
Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich wenig davon verstanden. Was ich, Entschuldigung, dieser Philosoph, meiner Meinung nach meinte ist, dass wenn eine Hälfte der Sache A einer Hälfte der Sache B gleich ist, oder mit anderen Worten, 1/2A =1/2В, dann die andere Hälften dieser zwie Sachen, gleichfalls gleich sind. Der Schluss ist: A =B. 
Und was beweist diese Theorie? Sie beweist, dass die Wörtern _halb_ und _Hälfte_ keinenfalls Synonyms sind.


----------



## Kajjo

dec-sev said:


> Und was beweist diese Theorie?


Die Theorie beweist vor allem, daß sich dieser Philosoph nicht sehr gut mit Logik und der Welt an sich auskannte...

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

dec-sev said:


> Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich wenig davon verstanden.


 
Ich versuche, mich zu bessern. 

"Hälfte" hat zwei Bedeutungen, davon ist die grammatische Form abhängig.

Ich versuche, die Form an einem Beispiel einfacher zu erklären:

die Hälfte*n* der Äpfel *sind *gleich ... (die halbierten Äpfel)
Du zerschneidest jeden Apfel und jeweils die Hälften sind gleich.
Nur in diesem Fall kann man den Plural verwenden.

die Hälfte der Äpfel *ist* gleich ... (die halbe Menge)
Du hast 10 Äpfel, davon 5 gleiche Ontario-Äpfel, die anderen sind unterschiedlich. Dann ist die Hälfte gleich.
Man muss den Singular verwenden.


----------



## dec-sev

Mit den Äpfel steht es viel einfacher, als mit _hallebend. _


----------



## Hutschi

Absolute Synonyme müssten auch Wörter sein, die sich weiterentwickeln:
Beispiel:
Automobil - Auto
Superhet-Empfänger - Super
Einkreisempfänger - Einkreiser

Auch Namen für Geräteklassen:
Ätherwellengeige - Thereminvox - Theremin


----------



## cyanista

Es gibt in jeder Sprache ziemlich wenig absolute Synonyme - vor allem, weil man sie nicht braucht.  Mir fallen viele Wörter ein, die einander extrem ähnlich sind und sich doch durch leichte semantische oder stilistische Nuancen unterscheiden.

Könnte man, zum Beispiel, das Paar _anfangen-beginnen_ als absolute Synonyme bezeichnen? Die Bedeutung ist ja identisch (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal), die beiden Wörter gehören zur Standardsprache und sind wertungsneutral. Das Einzige, was hier im Weg steht, ist der heutige Sprachgebrauch. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist _anfangen_ in der gesprochenen Sprache viel verbreiteter, und _beginnen_ in der Schriftsprache üblich. Außerdem gibt es ein paar feste Redewendungen, wo nur eines von den Wörtern benutzt werden kann (z.B. _damit kann ich nichts anfangen_). Also ein Fehlschuss. 

Ich glaube, die meisten "absoluten" Synonyme sind ziemlich unspektakulär. Es sind oft irgendwelche Fachausdrücke, wie z. B. zwei deutsche Bezeichnungen für das Adjektiv: _Eigenschaftswort_ und _Beiwort_. Oder es ist ein einheimisches Wort gegen ein Fremdwort: _Kartoffelpüree_ - _Kartoffelbrei_. Es könnten außerdem Präpositionen oder Konjunktionen sein, wie _bezüglich_ und _hinsichtlich_. Oder auch zwei Wörter, die von einem Stamm gebildet wurden: _Begier - Begierde_. 

Alle Beispiele habe ich mir selbst ausgedacht, also kann sein, dass mir subtile Unterschiede entgangen sind. Aber es ging mir ums Prinzip.  Alle Kommentare sind sehr wilkommen.


----------



## cyanista

Hutschi said:


> Absolute Synonyme müssten auch Wörter sein, die sich weiterentwickeln:
> Beispiel:
> Automobil - Auto



Auto und Automobil sind aber nicht frei austauschbar.  In der Umgangssprache würde Automobil meist merkwürdig klingen: _
Ich hatte dauernd Ärger mit diesem Automobil. _


> Auch Namen für Geräteklassen:
> Ätherwellengeige - Thereminvox - Theremin


Dieses Beispiel passt sogar in zwei meiner Kategorien.  Aber ich schaue lieber gar nicht nach, was es bedeutet. 


Übrigens: wir hatten vor kurzem einen Faden über _anbetreffen_ und _anbelangen_. Sind das vielleicht absolute Synonyme?


----------



## Henryk

> Oder es ist ein einheimisches Wort gegen ein Fremdwort: _Kartoffelpüree_ - _Kartoffelbrei_.


 
http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,426251,00.html

Beide Wörter sind zwar deutsch, aber halt nicht (komplett) dt. Herkunft.



> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist _anfangen_ in der gesprochenen Sprache viel verbreiteter, und _beginnen_ in der Schriftsprache üblich.


Und genau das macht sie lediglich zu partiellen Synonymen.



> Es könnten außerdem Präpositionen oder Konjunktionen sein, wie _bezüglich_ und _hinsichtlich_.


Ja, dem stimme ich zu.



> Es sind oft irgendwelche Fachausdrücke, wie z. B. zwei deutsche Bezeichnungen für das Adjektiv: _Eigenschaftswort_ und _Beiwort_.


Vielleicht ist ja "Beiwort" das vorgeschlagene Synonym für Fünftklässler, die Dt. lernen, und "Eigenschaftswörter" für Zehntklässler. "Beiwort" habe ich nie gehört.

Ist das zu subtil?

"Begier" kenne ich nur aus dem Schriftlichen, in der Umgangssprache bin ich das Wort nicht gewohnt.


----------



## cyanista

Henryk said:


> Beide Wörter sind zwar deutsch, aber halt nicht (komplett) dt. Herkunft.


Ich meinte eigentlich die zweite Komponente: -puree und -brei. Eins davon klingt noch sehr französisch. 


Henryk said:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist _anfangen_ in der gesprochenen Sprache viel verbreiteter, und _beginnen_ in der Schriftsprache üblich.
> 
> 
> 
> Und genau das macht sie lediglich zu partiellen Synonymen.
Click to expand...

Na, dann sind wir ja uns einig.  



> "Begier" kenne ich nur aus dem Schriftlichen, in der Umgangssprache bin ich das Wort nicht gewohnt.


"Begierde" ist aber auch nicht gerade umgangssprachlich, oder?


----------



## Henryk

cyanista said:


> "Begierde" ist aber auch nicht gerade umgangssprachlich, oder?


Nicht wirklich, es ist schon etwas gehoben.


----------



## alisonp

Kajjo said:


> Viele Deutsch-Fremdwort-Paare haben in bestimmten Anwendungsfällen eine sehr ähnliche Bedeutung. Das Fremdwort hat häufig einen präziseren, eingeschränkteren Sinn und ein engeres Anwendungsgebiet als die deutsche Übersetzung.
> Kajjo


Und oft haben sie einen identischen Sinn, wie z.B. die aufgeführten medizinischen Begriffe, chemische Verbindungen usw. (Ä/Ethylacetat v. Essigsäureethylester).  Wenn zwei Wörter _absolute _Synonyme sind, dann findet man normalerweise, dass eines davon mit der Zeit fallengelassen wird, aber m.E. behält Deutsch diese Synonyme länger als bei vielen anderen Sprachen.  Als Übersetzerin bemerke ich oft, dass zwei Wörter, das deutsche und das mehr oder weniger eingedeutschte Fremdwort, mit nur _einem_ englischen Begriff übersetzt werden müssen, d.h., dass sie echte Synonyme sind.


----------

